#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Sauna nach Operation >

## clarita

Hatte vor 2 1/2 Wochen eine OP (Bauschnitt). Die Klammern wurden bereits entfernt.
Kann ich schon in die Sauna gehen :Huh?:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo clarita, bin auch neu hier.
Du hast erst kurz eine OP hinter dir, die deinen Kreislauf belastet hat, und dein Körper muss erst noch die Narkose verarbeiten. Auch  wenn du die Sauna gewohnt bist, würde ich doch vorsichtig sein. Du bist sicherlich noch krankgeschrieben, und bevor du nicht wieder voll belastbar bist, halte ich die Sauna für sehr bedenklich. Frag lieber noch deinen behandelnden Arzt.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## feli

Der Hauptgrund dafür daß man nach einer Operation keine Sauna , und zb.keine öffentlichen Bäder aufsuchen soll, liegt in der Infektionsgefahr.
Feucht und warm bedeutet eine Brutstelle für alles was mikrobiologisch  kreucht und fleucht. 
Es kann also durchaus sein, daß Du dich fit und munter fühlst und dennoch nicht zur Sauna kannst.  
In wieweit die Wunde bei Dir so verheilt ist, daß keine Erreger in die Haut  und die Wunde eindringen können, beurteilt der behandelnde Arzt am besten.
Als Faustregel gilt ein Zeitraum von 4-6 Wochen nach einer Operation., in denen Sauna und öffentliche Bäder gemieden werden sollen.Wie es mit Deinem " Heilfleisch " aussieht läßt sich am Rechner nicht beurteilen. Deshalb solltest Du also entweder noch warten oder aber Deinen behandelnden Arzt fragen, was der dazu meint.
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## vollmilch

> ...Du hast erst kurz eine OP hinter dir, die deinen Kreislauf belastet hat, und dein Körper muss erst noch die Narkose verarbeiten...

  die OP ist über zwei Wochen her, sie ist offenbar wach und kann fehlerfrei tippen, wir können also davon ausgehen, dass sie die Narkose vollständig verarbeitet hat. Die Anästhesie hat nichts mit Sauna ja oder nein zu tun (es sei denn jemand möchte mit PDK in die Sauna, das ist eher schlecht  :Zwinker:  ). Kein Narkoseverfahren hat so lange Nachwirkungen. Das Problem ist die von Feli oben angesprochene Infektionsgefahr.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Vollmilch,
ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, denn mir sind Narkosen immer sehr lange nachgehängt, bin da halt sehr empfindlich. Bei meiner letzten großen OP war ich leider erst nach 3 Monaten wieder fit, obwohl die Wundheilung sehr gut war, wogegen andere Patienten mit der gleichen OP nach 2 -3 Wochen wieder arbeiten konnten. Ich wurde wochenlang noch wegen der Kreislaufprobleme behandelt. Vielleicht hast du so was noch nicht beobachtet, aber geben kann es alles. 
Gruß Nachtigall

----------


## vollmilch

> ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, denn mir sind Narkosen immer sehr lange nachgehängt, bin da halt sehr empfindlich. Bei meiner letzten großen OP war ich leider erst nach 3 Monaten wieder fit...

 Ich glaube Dir ja, dass Du länger gebraucht hast um nach einer OP wieder auf die Beine zu kommen, aber das hat nicht, absolut nichts mit der Narkose zu tun. Eine Allgemeinanästhesie (Vollnarkose) wird mit, im Vergleich zu anderen, sehr kurzwirksamen Medikamenten gefahren. Nach spätestens 24 Stunden ist das erledigt, meist deutlich früher. Wenn Du drei Wochen nach einer OP noch Kreislaufprobleme hattest liegt das am Eingriff selbst und kann bedeuten dass das Deinen Körper vielleicht mehr belastet als andere. Natürlich hängt das auch von der Art der OP ab. Mit der Narkose hat das nichts zu tun, garantiert. Ich reite da so drauf rum, weil ich nicht will, dass Menschen Angst vor einer Anästhesie, in welcher Form auch immer, haben

----------

